# Typical mating behavior of Lineola?



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

During mating my male cleans himself like nothing is going on. He is doing all this while mating. Keep waiting for the female to reach around and eat him with all his moving around. Never seen a male do that while mating.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 18, 2005)

maybe he doesnt think she's that hot :lol:


----------



## LGMS (Sep 18, 2005)

> During mating my male cleans himself like nothing is going on. He is doing all this while mating. Keep waiting for the female to reach around and eat him with all his moving around. Never seen a male do that while mating.


My Chinese mantids do this. I've only tried mating them 8 times so I'm new at this game but the female often seems to groom herself, antennas, front legs.

The males will move a bit at times, repositioning perhaps and on occassion groom themselves and it DOES cause the female to pay attention but he quickly stops and grasps her with his front legs as if to signal the mating is still going on.

Only once did I see mantids stay still the entire 2hr 45 min's they were mating, they didn't budge.

BTW, thanks for the helpful info you've supplied all along. I did get all 4 of my female Chinese mantids to mate successfully. Short time was 2' 45" and 4' 40" was the longest mating time. It was obvious they were impregnated after the fact.

Rgds,

Louis


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

I know females act normal. I have mated literally thousands of mantids and usually the male sits still during the whole process. This guy just goes about his business while in the act.


----------

